# Advice Needed For New Trimmer/Brushcutter



## AmateurSawer (Sep 15, 2017)

I would appreciate some advice on the purchase of a new trimmer/lt duty brushcutter.Have had box store trimmers and not satisfied.
Need the following:
A good trimmer for my lawn which will also be able to cut heavy weed growth under some fence line at times and maybe some small( < 1inch) red cedar,multi-flora rose,and russian olive.
I have reliable sevicing Stihl and Husqvarna dealers.The Jonsered/Redmax and Echo dealers are long time buisnesses but don't know much about their service or how long they have been selling small engines.They are either farm equipment or general repair shops.
I am sure I will need a grass blade or maybe a saw for what I want to do but don't want to get into a heavy,expensive unit.
Been thinking about an FS 91 Stihl or 525 Husqvarna?


----------



## sawfun (Sep 15, 2017)

I love my fs94, though pro Shindawia, Husky and Echos are all good. Shinny would have been my personal second choice.


----------



## AmateurSawer (Sep 16, 2017)

Found out the Echo dealer can get Shindaiwa


----------



## alderman (Sep 17, 2017)

I would opt for at least 27cc to run a blade. Since you have a servicing dealer nearby, one option would be to look on Craigslist for a used Shindaiwa. I collect Shindaiwa equipment and have found several in my local area for great prices. 
Ask before you commit to buy if you can see it in action.
My first trimmer I bought is 34 years old and still runs great. The older Shindaiwa stuff was well built and reliable. 
A trimmer or brushcutter only looks new until you use it. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 17, 2017)

For many years, I had a Stihl FS-44, which was in reality, a re-badged Ryobi. I didn't learn that fact until many years after I bought it. All the years I had it, it ran great and not a single issue or problem.

I sold it after about 18 yrs. of use. I took exceptional care of it and got back 60% of what I paid for it. I then went and bought a Stihl FS-250R. I like having a shaft-drive vs. a cable drive. And, my FS-250R is big enough to run all kinds of blades on it.

I'm thinking it's the last weed-eater I'll even need to buy.


----------

